# Algae



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Can having a massive amount of algae growth in a tank be beneficial for the water perimeters? Algae is just a plant and uses up nitrates and other rare particles of feces found in the water. I understand that algae uses up oxygen when the light is off, so I keep the light on at all times for optimum algae growth.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

keeping the light on all the time is why you have so much algae!!


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

I want the algae. Unlike you I like my fishes habbitat to look natural. I don't have a bunch of stupid bubble skeletons and multi colored gravel. I want it to look as normal as possible. Algae uses up some of the nitrates I believe, and am trying to make it so I don't have to do water changes.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

if you had a 2000 super filter you still will be doing water changes


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

fury said:


> if you had a 2000 super filter you still will be doing water changes


where does one purchase a "2000 super filter"?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

look haveing a natural looking fish tank is great! but to help keep it that whey pull out the buckets and take out the syphon your doing water changes...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2003)

Algae is completely innocuous. It doesn't hurt anything but your view through the glass. Although it does eat up some of the nitrogenous waste, I don't think a piranha keeper could grow so much algae that he would never have to do water changes.



> I understand that algae uses up oxygen when the light is off, so I keep the light on at all times for optimum algae growth.


Your fish must be serious insomniacs







Fish require a day/night cycle to be healthy. The algae will not suck all the O2 out of the water during the night. You can turn off the lights.


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

My question is what effects does Algae have on the tank perimeters.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

(2000 super)







no such thing it's just an example


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

The algae is in a 10 gallon tank with a plyco who has survived only on algae grown in the tank. He has also became acustom to the light being on 24 hours a day.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

plyco eat algae... to much brite light in a piranha tank can hurt there eyes in the long run so dim it down a bit..or they will be blind before you kno it....


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

do you have a pic of your tank i would love to see all the algae you are talking about...and how good or bad it looks not a bad idea to just let it gro


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Here is a picture of the encapsulation unit. Notice the only filteration is UGF without any charcoal.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Please stop trolling the site.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

that tank looks small for piranha by the time you grow the algae you will need a bigger tank


----------

